# Prepper problems



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My wife forced me against my will... Really!... to go to the big sleazy (shreveport) for some gambling and adult beverage. Problem: we took my daily driver. Doesn't sound like a big deal right? Well my truck is setup for comms. The antenna as I drove into the casino garage goes WHAP WHAP WHAP!!! Against the roof. Crap! Had to stop and hold up parking garage traffic as I get out to remove the antenna...

Prepper problems. 

What you got?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife thinks I should sell off about half my firearms but I keep telling her I lost them all in a boating accident on Lake Erie.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Had the same problem with my 2 meter antenna sitting on top of my truck.
Don't usually go to the big city with it, wife was cause of it, need truck to pick up furniture, went into a mall parking garage.
Was not a mag mount, had to put up with the pwang, pwang.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ark I feel your pain. In a way. My wife doesn't understand why I need 2 of every firearm. I'm like, what if one breaks? She is a doll though, she bought me a super sweet 5.11 range bag. I don't see it as her not supporting me or this prepping endeavour I have been on. She has joined in with food water and certain types of supplies. She draws the lines on firearms though. She has, not an aversion, but no desire to learn their use. I wish she would learn the basics of safe handling from a course, and not from me. With kids in the house I think it is a must, and a failing for her not do so. You should NOT touch a firearm unless you understand its action, how to safety check it, and handle it properly. If something happens to me, or I can not make it home, well, you folks here understand that worry on my part. She dose not. And that, my friend, is my prepper problem.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why can't you just put an antenna hanger on the vehicle and bend it so it only sticks up a few inches way back when before cell phones we used to do that with our CB antennas and we still do it on our military vehicles.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

medic33 said:


> why can't you just put an antenna hanger on the vehicle and bend it so it only sticks up a few inches way back when before cell phones we used to do that with our cb antennas and we still do it on our military vehicles.


For me there several reasons, most have to do with frequency and application.
CB operates in the eleven meter band, you probably had a 102 inch whip that you could tie down.
military tactical, "cingars" operates in the 6 meter band, again a long whip with an automatic base loading coil.
Myself I operate on the 2 meter band with a 30 inch long base loaded whip, there is not enough length to tie down or a spring to allow it.
I solved my problem when I changed trucks and it also added to OPSEC, changed to a magnetic removable base. I put it inside when not in use.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My husband is going to come home one day to his 1970's corvette missing. Mommy wants a bunch of solar panels. =)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> My husband is going to come home one day to his 1970's corvette missing. Mommy wants a bunch of solar panels. =)


We have a jeep rubicon that looks exactly like a solar array. But my wife would use my prepper defense tools on me in my sleep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy keeps buying long term food, ammo, batteries, flashlights, water purification systems, lamps, lamp oil etc. She's bugging the crap out of me to buy the whole house propane generator and increase the size of our propane storage tanks. 

She's been bugging me to put in some more raised beds and get them planted. She has "brokered a deal" with her old Dad to take some of his chickens, and I've got to build the coop. She's working me to death! All I want to do is sit on my porch, throw a ball for my dog and sip some bourbon whiskey. 

I have the opposite problem that some in the prepared community have...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I like chicken, I still wonder about their noise. Someone once suggested rabbits 
because of their being so quiet. Just don't know if I could really do a bunny in and then 
cook 'em for din din. Guess I won't know. City doesn't allow critters of that nature.
Any rabbit people here? If I live trapped rabbits, how many generations before I could 
get "tame" ones. Or is that idea a pipe dream. I see rabbits around my area all the time
but not enough to hunt for an extend period of time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My biggest prepper problem is that not enough people around me prep.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I like chicken, I still wonder about their noise. Someone once suggested rabbits
> because of their being so quiet. Just don't know if I could really do a bunny in and then
> cook 'em for din din. Guess I won't know. City doesn't allow critters of that nature.
> Any rabbit people here? If I live trapped rabbits, how many generations before I could
> ...


About 10-15 years of breeding from wild to get tame, if foxes are a good guide.

Our prepper problem is SPACE. Small house, basement's damp and attic is hot. That leaves a lot of the stuff we want to have around sharing our climate-controlled space, which is not abundant.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

You didn't state what type of Antennas you have.

My Diamond dual band 2/440 antenna just breaks over... If I remember to do it. My truck is tall enough that the am/fm antenna sometimes hit low garages too. I avoid parking garages, if I can.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ka5ivr said:


> you didn't state what type of antennas you have.
> 
> My diamond dual band 2/440 antenna just breaks over... If i remember to do it. My truck is tall enough that the am/fm antenna sometimes hit low garages too. I avoid parking garages, if i can.


if you are asking me, a larsen magnetic base with nmo connector into a base loaded coil and ss whip.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy keeps buying long term food, ammo, batteries, flashlights, water purification systems, lamps, lamp oil etc. She's bugging the crap out of me to buy the whole house propane generator and increase the size of our propane storage tanks.
> 
> She's been bugging me to put in some more raised beds and get them planted. She has "brokered a deal" with her old Dad to take some of his chickens, and I've got to build the coop. She's working me to death! All I want to do is sit on my porch, throw a ball for my dog and sip some bourbon whiskey.
> 
> I have the opposite problem that some in the prepared community have...


Sounds like your only problem prepping involves a still and sour mash.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I work to far from home. If things go bad I need my truck to be running and 24 hours to get home. If driving isn't an option getting home may not happen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like your only problem prepping involves a still and sour mash.


Camel my main man!

On my list;
Moonshine stills | Alcohol distillers | Copper Whiskey Still | Mile HI


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You may have a small problem if that is not Mrs. Slippy. Then again you are a sly dog that is well prepared.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy keeps buying long term food, ammo, batteries, flashlights, water purification systems, lamps, lamp oil etc. She's bugging the crap out of me to buy the whole house propane generator and increase the size of our propane storage tanks.
> 
> She's been bugging me to put in some more raised beds and get them planted. She has "brokered a deal" with her old Dad to take some of his chickens, and I've got to build the coop. She's working me to death! All I want to do is sit on my porch, throw a ball for my dog and sip some bourbon whiskey.
> 
> I have the opposite problem that some in the prepared community have...


Honey-Do list.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I like chicken, I still wonder about their noise. Someone once suggested rabbits
> because of their being so quiet. Just don't know if I could really do a bunny in and then
> cook 'em for din din. Guess I won't know. City doesn't allow critters of that nature.
> Any rabbit people here? If I live trapped rabbits, how many generations before I could
> ...


PQ, I raised rabbits for many years in Hereford, about 100 miles south, and about 10 degrees cooler. Temps are critical for rabbits. Here in Tucson where we live, summers can be really hard on them. You can keep ice blocks in the cages, hang wet burlap bags on the outside, set up a mister system, etc, but you have to do something about the heat. I had a pet rabbit here that ran around the yard and dug down into moist, cool soil during summer days. He did fine, but caged rabbits are vulnerable.

You can have hens in town, but not a rooster. If you get a quiet breed like Barred Rocks, there will be very little noise. If you share some eggs with the neighbors, I doubt that anyone would make a fuss. I still have misters going in the chicken run during the summer, and they also like to dig down in wet dirt to fluff their feathers, especially when it is hot.

Tilapia might be an option. Check out the aquaponics tub at Tropics of Tucson over on Prince and Campbell. It's a pretty nifty set up and only takes about 9 square feet of floor space.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy keeps buying long term food, ammo, batteries, flashlights, water purification systems, lamps, lamp oil etc. She's bugging the crap out of me to buy the whole house propane generator and increase the size of our propane storage tanks.
> 
> She's been bugging me to put in some more raised beds and get them planted. She has "brokered a deal" with her old Dad to take some of his chickens, and I've got to build the coop. She's working me to death! All I want to do is sit on my porch, throw a ball for my dog and sip some bourbon whiskey.
> 
> I have the opposite problem that some in the prepared community have...


Those are great 'problems' to have, Slip..


----------



## shawn1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

My problems are not enough money or time to buy preps or learn everything I want to learn. Also the feeling that I am the only one prepping in my area


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Camel my main man!
> 
> On my list;
> Moonshine stills | Alcohol distillers | Copper Whiskey Still | Mile HI


That's what I call being prepared. Not only have the booze covered but has a hot chick to serve you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My problem is my wife says I have enough guns. Is that even possible?


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

My two big problems are lack of storage space, and money is not consistent year round. Construction booms through out the summer, but comes to a halt around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

DennisP said:


> My two big problems are lack of storage space, and money is not consistent year round. Construction booms through out the summer, but comes to a halt around Thanksgiving.


Sounds like winter is a good time to rotate and experiment with use of preps.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Sure is Spice. Stock up throughout the nice weather and live off it when things are lean.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have plenty of storage space outside but inside is getting tight.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Oops. Ran into a problem. While rearranging my ammo to try and fit more ammo, I discovered that the shelf that previously looked non adjustable, is in fact, adjustable. 

I was trying to fit 30.06 5 boxes high. But the framework of the cabinet did not allow for such a great idea (stacks of 100 for easier management). 

So while rearranging the bottom level, I stumbled across the hidden pegs. I lowered the top shelf by one peg, which equals about 2"-2.5". 

Now I can fit boxes of 30.06 5 high, but now the shelf that previously looked well stocked, looks barren. Gonna have to pick up more ammo to fill the gaps!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Now I can fit boxes of 30.06 5 high, but now the shelf that previously looked well stocked, looks barren. Gonna have to pick up more ammo to fill the gaps!


Went to the cupboard, and the cupboard was bare. A shooters work is never done. LOL.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spice said:


> About 10-15 years of breeding from wild to get tame, if foxes are a good guide.
> 
> Our prepper problem is SPACE. Small house, basement's damp and attic is hot. That leaves a lot of the stuff we want to have around sharing our climate-controlled space, which is not abundant.


That Russian fox experiment was conducted with a large selection of mates, and as a result, large selections of offspring. Only those with the absolute best temperaments were allowed to continue breeding, and I'm talking like top 1%.
After 15 generations of that specific selective breeding, they considered the offspring fully tame and docile.

When it comes to wild rabbits, you won't have quite the breeding program they had, so expect longer.

However, wild rabbits would not make a good choice for starting a meat factory. They are always scrawny and spry. Only the fastest and lightest survive. They've naturally bred out all the benefits we'd look for in food rabbits. Getting those benefits back with nothing but wild stock would take considerably longer than getting to tame offspring.
Best to start with a meat breed from the get-go.
To confirm, they are very quiet (until killing time), they offer the best food-to-meat ratio of any livestock, they have much healthier meat than other options, including turkey, and they don't take up much space. As RN said, they are very susceptible to high temperature. They must be temp controlled with shade, plenty of water, a cooling block, etc...
Most meat breeds can ride out winter with nary a fuss. Just have to be careful of hard freezes.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Spice is great about most things... even my somewhat excessive ammo purchases.

She is, however, going to give me "the look" if/when she finds out that I bought a couple of bricks of .22LR Thunderbolts and a couple of 100 round boxes of CCI Mini Mags today... but hey, my semi-autos like both of those better than the cheap federal bulk I have stored, so I am going to swap em out and store the good stuff and shoot up the bulk.

Thankfully, she probably will never find out, since she doesn't read this website... 

Oh, wait. 

Damn. 

Sorry dear! Want to go shooting this weekend?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having started in the Easter Bunny hobby at around age 4..will say rabbits are way too delicate for most folks. They get sick..they eat the babies..they get the sheet..they eat a lot..they die..the dogs kill etc. As the old movie said..they have a million enemies. I aint never heard tell of any body raising cotton tails or jack rabbits. I guess it could be done unless the Rabbit Sheriff gets wind of it. Prob some law that covers it. Would nearly bet your city ordinances do not restrict a few rabbits or laying hens. They sure arent that stict round here. Now they do not like pet pigs. Guess it offends the Muzzies or something. Anyway might be worth double checking on that. Now if you got HOA naggers...not sure there is much cure..lol.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Now they do not like pet pigs. Guess it offends the Muzzies or something.


Pigs are not pets, they are nothing more than "future bacon".

You don't pet a pig, you shoot it, butcher it and eat it.

Duh.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I need to get me a pig, fast. Oh never mind, I have Obama.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As the proud former owner of a pet pig named Porky...of course. They make very good pets. Our pig became best pals with the dog and loved baloney sandwiches..home made biskits and gravy..leftover fried tates etc. He was just another member of the family.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

In the military we prevent this by using bungie cords and bend them down for low access.


----------

